# Texas Taxidermy



## Wildthings (Jul 1, 2016)

If you're interested in seeing the major award winners at this years annual competition in Texas check it out here

KEN's CORNER

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 2, 2016)

Amazing work...except for one mount I can't figure out. It's the little pig with no legs. What the? Gary


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 2, 2016)

Most incredible craftsmanship! The lions are stunning, as are the big horn sheep. Chuck


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 2, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> Amazing work...except for one mount I can't figure out. It's the little pig with no legs. What the? Gary


Artistic creation!! You see a lot of that for the show. Like the mountain lion with the tail. To me that was hilarious. He came walking in with it around his shoulders like it was a stole. Then proceeded to put the base and lion together to complete it.

here's one of that style that was at the Louisiana show - I can see where this might have been necessitated by how the skin was blown out by a large caliber deer rifle








and here was one that was weird but the workmanship on the deer mount was superb - you've heard the old saying "His rack was like tree branches"


----------



## Kevin (Jul 2, 2016)

That lion/impala stole the show for me, but I also liked the dolphinfish. I used to catch those about every time we'd go out for kings.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 2, 2016)

Once you have seen the mounts created by Dr. Suess nothing else compares. There is an art studio in Ashland OR that has several of these I've seen.


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 2, 2016)

Kevin said:


> That lion/impala stole the show for me, but I also liked the dolphinfish. I used to catch those about every time we'd go out for kings.


you oughta see it in person WOW





Not award winners but impressive to say the least!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 2, 2016)

*Wow. Nice pieces.*


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 2, 2016)

Here's a few more non big award winners


----------



## Tony (Jul 2, 2016)

Those are some incredible mounts, thanks for sharing Barry! Tony


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 4, 2016)

A couple more

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

